# Disposing of old PVA glue?



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a half a gallon of old Titebond II that I tried using recently and it just didn't set well. I made some thicker drips and even a full day later it was still gooey in the middle. I'm assuming it should have been dried considering it's summertime here in Michigan. It's been sitting around for 2-3 years, so I'm thinking it's past its prime.

How do I get rid of this stuff? I read one account of buying cheap paint roller try liners to fill and leave out to harden, then chuck in the trash. Is this the best way?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

You could try a package of latex paint drier. Might be quicker


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

As much saw dust and scrap as is usually in my shop trash can, inside a contractor size and weight trash bag, I'd just pour it in there…

I wouldn't go buy anything to pour it in, just to throw it away, that seems a little wasteful. Just pour it into something that's gonna go into the trash sometime soon and let it harden up.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Pour the glue into a can/bucket/etc. with a lot of kitty litter. Works for paint also. Kitty litter is oil dry at the auto stores.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Yup - treat it like latex paint - let it dry and toss in the trash. Old sawdust works well to speed it up, as does plenty of other stuff you may have abound the house. Or if you aren't in a hurry, just pour it into one of those disposable plastic take out food containers you get at the fast food places, and set it somewhere out of the way for a while.

BTW: I had some titebond that got pretty thick and I thought was gone. But the titebond site said you can add a bit of water to it to make it flow again - which I did. Added a bit of distilled water, shook it up, and it's been working fine since. YMMV.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

There's no way I'd risk one of my projects on a few dollars worth of old glue.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Isn't it already in a container? Or are you trying to reuse the container? Maybe i missing something?


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

It is in the gallon jug it came in, but it doesn't have a lot of surface area so it would take forever to dry, especially if it's having a hard time drying out in the open already. My understanding is you can't pitch it in liquid form. Also, I'd like to just get rid of it, space is at a premium, and I'd rather not have an open bottle of glue lying around with my kids sharing my garage… I mean shop, daily. So I'm just looking for recommendations on what to do with it.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its funny. At our local dump/landfill, there is a "hazardous waste disposal" area that is only open 2 days a week. You don't have to pay for that part if you are a customer. I brought a bunch of old paints and chemicals etc. They told me for house paint and other stuff that they didn't consider "hazardous" i could just throw away next time. They were mainly concerned with certain chemicals/solvents etc. Maybe check with your local landfill if they have something like that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I just toss old glue in the garbage. As products go I think it's pretty benign compared to what we used to dump down the drain in print shops back in the 70s-90s before knowing better. Hopefully people know better now. Although one person recently told me the earth is a filter and purifies all chemicals. I told him to tell that to people who live near mines or housing projects over old chemical dumps.


----------

